# ازاى اكون مهندس ادارة مشروعات



## ehab_lovegypt (13 مايو 2009)

انا الان لدى خبرة 4 سنوات اشتغلت فيها تنفيذ واشراف وتصميم وعايز اكمل فى مجال ادارة المشروعات وعمايا كورس بيرمافيرا وناوى ادرس cost control ,visability study
وبعدين اعمل اية تانى وهل يفرق لو معايا خبرة ولكن فى مجال بعض الشئ عن ادارة المشروعات
ولا لازو يكون خبرة فى مجال ادارة المشروعات ارجوا من المهندسين المتخصصين فى هذا المجال النصح والارشاد وشكرا


----------



## ehab_lovegypt (17 مايو 2009)

حد يفيدنى افادكم الله


----------



## م الفا (19 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
العمل بادارة المشروعات من وجهة نظرى يحتاج ان يكون عندك الرغبة فيه فهناك فرق كبير بين مدير المشروع وادارة المشاريع ومن وجهة نظرى العمل فى هذا المجال يحتاج الالمام بنواحى كثيرة بداية من التصميم والتنفيذ والاشراف ودراسة الاسعار والتخطيط والمتابعة والعقود......كل هذه المجالات مجتمعة تشكل اساس ادارة المشروع فحاول الاحتكاك بجميع الاقسام فى العمل وحاول كتساب الخبرات المختلفة ممن لهم الخبرة وكن لمحا وعلى قدرة بربط المجالات المختلفة عن طريق الرؤية و التحليل والاستنتاج -ابدا بالقراءة بجانب الخبرات التى تمر عليك والنتدى ملئ بكثير من الكتب القيمة جدا- لا تحصر تفكيرك فى أخذ دورة بريمافيرا فبرنامج البريمافيرا وسيلة لتجميع البيانات وعمل الجدولة والتقارير وهى مفيده جدا لمهندسى التخطيط بصفىة خاصة-اذا كان بالشركة ادارة جيده للتخطيط والمتابعة فأقترح ان تحاول الانضمام اليها فستتيح لك الفرصة التعرف على نوعيات المشاريع المختلفة من مشاريع بنية اساسية -مشاريع كبارى -مشاريع اسكان-...... ستتعرف على معدلات الاداء واسباب تقدم أو تأخر المشاريع ونوعيات العقود المختلفة وطرق ادارة المشاريع المختلفة ........اطلت عليك الحديث ويم اختصارة رغبة-قراءة-مشاهدة-تحليل واستنتاج-بلورة السابق وتجميع رؤية شخصية تؤهلك لادارة المشاريع بحرفية.واقترح بدلا من دورة البريمافيرا أن تأخذ الدورات المؤهلة للـ pmp


----------



## ragynaim (27 أكتوبر 2009)

انا مهندس مدنى 
مجال العمل اداره مشروعات


----------



## مصطفى محى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى ان تنصحنى انا مهندس حديث التخرج ابدا بالتصميم ام التنفيذ


----------



## eng_houssam (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم إن مفهوم إدارة المشاريع ما هو إلا مفهوم كبير جداً وينطوي تحته العديد من المفاهيم فإدارة المشاريع تشمل كل أنواع المشاريع بما فيها الصناعية ومشاريع الطاقة والبناء وحتى مشاريع اقتصادية خاصة بالبنوك وعليه يجب عليك أولاً أن تحدد بالتمام الاختصاص الذي تريد المتابعة فيه.
ولو اخترت مجال إدارة مشاريع البناء فهو مجال جيد ولكن يحتاج إلى الخبرة العملية إلى جانب العلمية وأن ومن تجربة شخصية أرى أن الخبرة العملية مهمة أكثر من العلمية وعليه أقترح عليك استكمال عملك في مجال التنفيذ ولا تنقطع عنه وحاول أن تجمع خبرة قدر المستطاع منه لأنها الاساس للإدارة الناجحة.
المقصود يمكنك الالتحاق والتسجيل باي كورس إدارة من أجل الحصول على المعلومات النظرية التي تتعزز بخبرتك العملية 

والله أعلم


----------



## دودوو24 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

انا فى 3 مدنى وعايزه اشتغل فى اداره المشروعات هل يفضل انى اخدها ماده اختياريه ؟انى اعمل المشروع فيها؟وايه الكورسات الى تناسبنى دلوقتى؟ وربنا يوفقكوا باذن الله


----------



## دودوو24 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

:87: رجاء النصيحه


----------



## حمزهههههه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

دودوو24 قال:


> انا فى 3 مدنى وعايزه اشتغل فى اداره المشروعات هل يفضل انى اخدها ماده اختياريه ؟انى اعمل المشروع فيها؟وايه الكورسات الى تناسبنى دلوقتى؟ وربنا يوفقكوا باذن الله


 



المجال شيق فعلا لو حباه فعلا يا ريت تاخديها ماده اختياريه


----------



## دودوو24 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للنصيحه ربنا يوفقكوا


----------

